# Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?



## Veriquitas (11. September 2010)

*Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

Hi

Stellt euch vor ihr seid ab jetzt Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr erfinden/machen, Genre ist egal es kann auch Genreübergreifend sein.

Ihr könnt auch angeben welche Engine ihr für das Game benutzen wollt usw. dann fangt mal an.


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

ich würde Hagomania ne fortsetzung machen, und definitv das ganze mit DX11 und das ganze mit ner crysis engine


----------



## Singler (11. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

Hegemonia war cool damals, jo...


Genre: Rollenspiel / RTS/Action-Mix

Engine: Gamebyro oder Crysis-Engine, die bei Aion verwendung fand

Setting: Greyhawk (älteste AD&D-Welt)

Ausrichtung: Solo/MMO-Mix. Man kann alleine questen gehen (5-Mann-Gruppe, die restlichen Spieler werden von NPCs übernommen - mit Hintergrundstory etc a la Mass Effect, Baldurs Gate oder Dragon Age.

Hintergrund:

Es gibt 5 Fraktionen, die teilweise gegeneinander arbeiten. Da man zwar ein Solospiel spielt, aber mit anderen SPielern interagieren kann, sind Konflikte an der Tagesordnung. Wirtschaftssystem ist ähnlich wie EVE, das heisst, alle Gegenstände, die es im SPiel gibt, werden von den Spielern hergestellt und verkauft. Es gibt auch keine Archetypen an Klassen (Krieger, Händler, Assassine etc), sondern man kann alles erlernen, aber das kostet Zeit und (viel) Ingamewährung.

Da die Welt von Greyhawk eine Fantasy-Welt nach einem "Weltkrieg" ist und die Staaten nun langsam wieder zur Normalität zurückkehren, haben die Spieler genug Quests zu erledigen, um aufzusteigen. Wer nicht kämpfen will, kann aber auch einen Kontor eröffnen und sich als Händer oder Produzent versuchen. Die Fraktionen teilen sich 90% aller Güter, die restlichen sind in den Gebieten der Fraktionen verteilt und entsprechend wertvoll für andere. 

Es gibt ca. 50 kleinere Königreiche, die in den Fraktionen bzw Bündnissen aufgehen. Jedes Land ist bereisbar und erkundbar, teilweise auch eroberbar. Man kann sich in der Hirachie eines Staates hocharbeiten - sei es durch PVP-Kämpfe oder durch bare Münze (sprich, je erfolgreicher man als Händler ist, desto eher bekommt man Posten - das hat aber nichts mit dem Reichtum des Chars zu tun - also nix mit Posten kaufen - sondern mit dem Wirtschaftlichen Erfolg. Wer mehr einnimmt als ausgibt, hat Erfolg.)

Man kann mehrere Posten in einem der Reiche übernehemen. Schatzmeister (Steuern etc), Kanzler(Vorbereitung von Gesetzen - so kann man zB bestimmte Mitglieder einer Fraktion als Vogelfrei erklären oder Friedensverträge aushandeln) Heerführer (Kriege) und 5 andere, kleinere Posten. Der Clou ist, dass der Heerführer die Truppen aus den Spielern rekrutiert - und dafür Spielwährung uahlen muss. Ein reiches Land kann eher einen Krieg führen (und gewinnen) als ein armes. Wenn nicht genügend Spieler vorhanden sind, kann der Heerführer auch NPC-Soldaten rekrutieren. Die sind zwar weniger leistungsfähig als Spieler, dafür aber teurer.

Im Kriegsfall formiert der Heerführer die Armeen und zieht diese in bestimmte PVP-Zonen. Die Spieler, die in dne Armeen sind, werden dorthingeportet und führen Schlachten a la Mount & Blade. Wer stirbt, bleibt für die Runde tot und kann nicht wieder auferstehen. Ist die Schlacht geschlagen, wird errechnet, ob die Schlacht knapp oder vernichtend gewonnen/verloren wurde. Anhand dessen wird bestimmt, ob das Gebiet von nun an dem Sieger voll oder nur teilweise gehört. Sprich: Wirf das Gebiet in der Woche  100.000 Taler ab und der Sieg war vollkommen (wenig Verluste auf der eigenen Seite), dann erhält man max 95% der Einnahmen dieses Gebiets (bei knappem Sieg max 50% für 2 Wochen. Danach gibts eine automatische Revolution und das Gebiet fällt wieder an den Besitzer zurück und kann für 1 Woche nicht mehr angegriffen werden.

So geht das dann immer hin und her. 

Battlegrounds etc wird es nicht geben.


Bezahlmodel: Mix aus Free2Play, P2P und "Spiellizenz aus Spielwährung". Ingame-Itemshop

Free2Play: Spiel wird im Laden für x € verkauft. Bis Level 30 (max ist bis zum ersten Addon ^^ Lv60) ist das Spiel komplett kostenlos - wer nur Solo spielt (also nur questet und sein Loot im AH vertickt) kann bis lv60 weiterspielen, kann aber bestimmte "Skills" wie Händler oder Produzent nicht erlernen. Er kann zwar mit anderen quasseln und auf Missionen gehen, aber keinen wirklichen Reichtum anhäufen. Ausserdem kann er sich nur 2x im Monat als Söldner für eine Schlacht rekrutieren lassen. Zudem kann er nur die niedrigen Posten im Staat erhalten.

P2P: Für 12,99 €  im Monat erhält mal das volle "Bürgerrecht". Im Spiel heisst das "Steuer". Damit erhält man - wie im Mittelalter üblich - das Recht, alles zu tun, was man will - man ist voller Bürger, mit allen Rechten - und Pflichten. Man kann sich selbst ein Haus kaufen, (Fern-) Handel treiben, Produktionsstätten erwerben, bauen, kaufen und Nutzen und und und . Zudem kann man jederzeit als Söldner tätig werden und kann alle Posten im Reich bekleiden.

Ingame-Währung. Wer als Kämpfer, Händler oder (betrügerischer) Staatsbediensteter Ingamewährung ansammelt, kann jeden Monat beim König eine "Steuerspende" einreichen. So zahlt er statt echtem Geld eine nicht gerade niedrige Summe Spielgeld. Hintergedanke ist, dass erfolgreiche Spieler/Produzenten das Spiel bereichern. Wenn sie mal kein echtes Geld haben, dann wäre es tatsächlich ein Riesenverlust für das SPiel, wenn sie gehen müssten (mal stelle sich vor, ein wichtiger Produzent von Pfeilen und Bögen würde plötzlich wegsein... das gäbe eine Preisexplosion und Frust). Also können diese mit Ingamewährung zahlen und dennoch alle Boni geniessen. 

Ingame-Itemshop: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist  Im Itemshop gibt es nur Zeugs, dass man entweder durch echtes Geld oder viel Spielwährung zahlen kann. Waffen etc gibt es hier nicht, alles, was zum Spielen benötigt wird, wird als Loot gefunden oder von Spielern produziert. Der Itemshop verkauft nur optisches Kleinkram. Wer sein Schwert unbedingt wie eine Discokugel leuchten lassen will - bitte sehr, kostet 10 Cent für eine Woche, 25 Cent für einen Monat  und 1.50€ permanent. Oder man möchte das bereits bestehende Familiensiegel ändern, weil man, als man es erstellte, besoffen war? Klar, kein Prob: 4€ bitte ^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

Machen würd ich nix, aber wenn ich reich wäre, würde ich Team Fortress Classic ne aktuelle "realistische" Grafik verpassen lassen. Team Fortress 2 ist meiner Meinung nach total durch den Comicstil verschandelt, so dass es für mich nichtmal n Nachfolger gibt.


----------



## NCphalon (12. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

Ich würde alle Teile von AoE in ein Spiel packen und diesem DX10/11 Grafik verpassen.

So dass ma halt alle Zeitalter von Altsteinzeit bis Post-Imperiales-Zeitalter durchlaufen kann und das ganze halt mit hübschen Animationen, z.B. bei Gebäudebau oder der Herstellung un Verarbeitung von Rohstoffen... da würde ich auch mehr Rohstoffe und weiterverarbeitende Betriebe einführen.


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

wenn noch jemand swg kennt, dieses game neu auferleben lassen, neue grafik und soundengine, mit dem alten skillsystem, jtl usw.. und dazu ein story system wie in tor, mit storyübergreifenden schlachten im weltraum und boden. so das jeden tag größere schlachten stattfinden, angefangen von npc`s wo man dann als player eingreifen kann, desto mehr player kommen desto mehr npc fallen weg.. ausser den isd usw.. auf dem boden das gleiche. das ganze mit nem monatlichen bezahlsytem.. und man kann einmal am tag selber eine schlacht designen, mit allen drum und drann, selber eine story reinbringen.. und wieder mit dem alten loot und wirtschaftssytem, wo man nur selber gute sachen craften kann und verkaufen...


----------



## RSX (12. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

Battlefield 2 mit besserer Grafik und ca. 3 Sekunden Hinlegezeit gegen das "Dolphin-Diving". Fertig.


----------



## zøtac (12. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

Dead Island mit Cry Engine. Wenn des Spiel sonst niemand rausbringt muss ichs halt machen


----------



## potzblitz (12. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

Star Trek Voyager Elite Force 3 mit CryEngine 3, schöne offene Welt und Raum ...Raumkämpfe...Borg Kubus infiltieren...Voyager komplett begehbar und steuerbar...das alles noch optional in 3D


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*



ole88 schrieb:


> ich würde Haegomania ne fortsetzung machen, und definitv das ganze mit DX11 und das ganze mit ner crysis engine


 

Da stimme ich zu! Das Spiel war echt klasse.

Ich würde Aquanox 3 machen! In der Welt von Aqua steckt soviel Potenzial!


----------



## Rizzard (13. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

Ich würde BF3 machen, aber richtig.


----------



## Lexx (13. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

duke nuke'em


----------



## commander_5000 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*



RSX schrieb:


> Battlefield 2 mit besserer Grafik und ca. 3 Sekunden Hinlegezeit gegen das "Dolphin-Diving". Fertig.


es kommt nächstes jahr BF3 raus


----------



## Veriquitas (13. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

Ich würde höchst wahrscheinlich nen Horror Rollenspiel machen, soweit  ich weiß gibt es sowas überhaupt nicht vieleicht Vampire, aber richtiger  Horror ist das ja auch nicht.

Mit gescheiten Fähigkeiten die man  anwenden muss um bestimmte Dinge im Spiel zu bekommen und nicht das die  Hälfte der Skills nutzlos sind und man automatisch die Punkte dort  verteilt, wo von vornerein klar ist das es am meisten bringt. Das wäre  eigentlich so das wichtigste am ganzen Game (nach der Atmo). Das ganze  sollte in der Third-Person Perspektive spielen und gute Schatten und  Lichteffekte bieten, so in der Art von Amnesia: The Dark Descent.Und  natürlich nicht nur Rollenspiel sein, auch Kampflastig. Open World fände  ich auch ganz nice aber vorgeschriebene Charactere haben auch was.  Fantasy Setting mit Characteren wie zb. ne Vogelscheuche aber jetzt  nicht am Zauberer von Oz denken   sollte nen Game für Erwachsene werden und natürlich ungeschnitten, ohne  wenn und aber. Nen Werwolf wäre auch noch drin also alles an  Märchengestalten. Ein Reitier sollte man natürlich auch haben, für die  Vogelscheuche wäre ne Taube angebracht oder nen anderer Vogel . Um sich über die stimmigen Landschaften zu bewegen.

Natürlich  gäbe es auch Städte die man besuchen kann mit Tavernen und so nen Kram  aber auch nur da wo der jeweilige Charackter reinpasst. Beispielsweise  der Werwolf würde sein Start in einer Menschenstadt/Dorf haben dort kann  er sich aber nur Tagsüber aufhalten, jo ist Klischeehaft aber irgendwie  muss man es ja machen. Die Vogelscheuche könnte Zb. in einem verückten  Dorf voller Bauern starten, die nur unter sich sind(Hinterwäldler) und  alle anderen Menschen killen. Die Stimmung muss natürlich auch passen,  deswegen sollte es viele Dialoge geben und Hintergrund. Was mir sehr  wichtig wäre das Personen die im Hintergrund herumlaufen etc. Gespräche  führen (Wer The Witcher kennt weiß wie gut das wirkt). Quests laufen  halt so ab wie man das kennt, optionale und Hauptstrang. Aber ich würde  drauf achten das einige Quests sehr schwierig und nur mit viel Aufwand  zu finden sind. Dementsprechend wären dann auch die Belohnungen  zb.Gimmicks wie der ,,Eine Ring´´ . 

Der  Kampf spielt sich in Echtzeit ab, Fern und Nahkampfwaffen sind  natürlich dabei so wie Magie. Taktik sollte aber ne grosse Rolle spielen  also nicht *„*wusch ich hau  jetzt drauf *”*. Wenn man zb. ein Schild aus  Holz trägt, sollte man nicht auf den nächste Magier zustürmen der  Feuerbälle um sich schmeißt und erst recht nicht wenn man eine  Vogelscheuche ist .  Sondern dem Diener des Magiers(trägt ein aufgeschlagenes Buch vor den  Magier her) mit der Armbrust aus weiter Ferne einen Bolzen verpassen.  Natürlich könnte man jetzt denken warum schieß ich dem Magier nicht  gleich in den Kopf, das problem daran ist aber das wenn meine seine  Armbrustfertigkeit so weit steigert, sich nicht mehr so gut anschleichen  kann .  Und der Buchträger (eine Art Zwerg) Lebewesen/Kreaturen etc. spürt. So  in der Art sollten die Kämpfe ablaufen, man sollte sich also immer  gründlich überlegen wie man vorgeht.

Was das Schleichen angeht, es  sollte nicht einfach in das Game reingeklatscht sein, mit einfacher  Duckanimation und langsamer Bewegung sondern schon so gut gemacht wie in  Splinter Cell/Thief mit Lichtern löschen und aufpassen wo man  hintretet. Das war aber nur Beispiel von Fähigkeiten das Game soll nicht  nur aus schleichen bestehen aber vieleicht könnte es die Spezialität  der Vogelscheuche sein, während der Werwolf eher ein Haudrauf ist aber  man mit ihm dennoch Taktisch vorgehen muss. Eine weitere Fähigkeit wäre  Lippen lesen, das würde einen zb. helfen nicht in den nächste Hinterhalt  zu geraten. Man hat sich beispielsweise mit jemanden verabredet, um an  dem und dem Ort um sich seine Questbelohnung abzuholen. Doch man ahnt  schlimmes und einige Meter vor dem Treffpunkt legt man sich auf den  Boden, macht sein Inventory auf und zückt sein Fernrohr. Wenn der Skill  hoch genug ist erscheinen am Treffpunkt in einiger ferne 2 oder merehre  Personen. Der Dialog wird abgespielt und man kann einiges vorausahnen,  falls man die Sprache kennt. Da kommt ein weiterer Skill in Spiel  (Sprache/Lesen), es gibt einige Bücher in dem Spiel die man versuchen  kann zu lesen und dadurch weitere Wörter anderer Sprachen lernt zb.  orcisch. Also wir schauen durch das Fernrohr sehen unseren Auftrageber  ,, Zubbelgubbel´´ der ein dicker Orc ist. Und wir verstehen nur *„*Wenn  er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*”*  ,weil wir mit Orcs bisher wenig zu tun hatten oder nicht die richtigen  Bücher gelesen haben. In der Welt gibt es aber auch Orte die man nur mit  dem Fernohr entdecken kann, heißt diese sind nicht begehbar solange man  nicht die richtige Coordinaten anvisiert hat. Und wer Weiß vieleicht  sieht man auch einen nackten Zwerg der hinter einer Elfe herennt, ganz  oben in den Bergen .

Das ganze in einem stimmigen Stil wie aus einem Guß mit Wiedererkennungswert, mir fällt noch unzäliges ein aber das reicht erstmal vieleicht ergänz ich das irgendwann. 

Wenn ihr Rechtschreibfehler findet erzählt das Zubbelgubbel .


----------



## Firefighter45 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

Irgend eine Wirtschaftssimulation (gibt ja nix gutes), z.B. Rüsselsheim mit heutiger Grafik .


----------



## iceman650 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

Ein gutes Rallye-Game (so in Richtung Colin McRae Rally 2.0 ) mit Dirt2-Engine und schönem Fahrgefühl, nicht so einen Siff wie bei Dirt2.

Mfg, iceman650


----------



## akif15 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ihr seid Game Designer welches Spiel würdet ihr machen ?*

Ein Kampfspiel mit allen Karakteren von allen StreetFighter Spielen sowie das selbe Mortal Kombat, Marvel ComicsHelden (Batman,Superman,Spiderman,Hulk... , LastBlade , Fist of Fury, Panza Kickboxing, DB, DBZ, Naruto , Avatar , Tekken , World Hero´s ......usw... alle in ein Spiel Packen mit Multiplayer Kampfmodus 2vs2 4vs4 6vs6 8vs8 und 10vs10  (Käfig... ) natürkich kämpfen alle gleichzeitig und einen survivermodus jeder gegen jeden...

dann würden noch Bruce Lee , Jet Lee , Jackie Chan , Samo Hung , Yuen Biao , Donnie Jen eigentlich nicht aber als Ipman schon , Tony Liung it seinen beinen, VanDamme , Fatzke RJ oder wie der hies , Karate Kid, Rambo mit seinem Messer , Rocky , Dudikoff als American Ninja  , einen Ninja am liebste Hiroyuki Sanada von Ninja Kommando und seinen Partner im Film und den Endgegner von dem Film mit den DämonenExorzismusKampfstill wo nur japanische Schwerte hacken...und nackte weiber demolieren   ,

zu guter letzt noch einen Prince of Persia mit Coolen 2 Schwerter moves und als Bonus einen Hitman aka Agent 47

diesen Idee ist Patentiert auf meinen Namen wenn jemand das Spiel oder eine Idee davon die noch nicht umgesetzt wurde bis zum heutigen Tag realisiert ohne das ich meinen Anteil kriege wird angezeigt


----------

